# Stainless steel pot



## vmakkers (Aug 29, 2015)

So I was watching a video from Ariane and she mentioned that she likes using this stainless steel Ikea stock pot for soaping since it has the measurements on the inside. Not only is stainless steel easier to clean, the measurements on the side would be useful for splitting batter evenly. I looked it up at Ikea.com and saw that she has the new version of the Ikea 365+ stock pot and that the discontinued version was on sale! I was hoping to get one of the 3qt and one of the 5qt but they were out of the 3qt. I managed to snag some of the 5qts for $14.99 which I don't think is too bad for stainless steel. I would check in store because the inventory online isn't accurate. It said mine was all out of the 5qt but had 7 3qts left. There was a huge pile of 5qt and no 3qt. 

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00101155/#/00101155


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 29, 2015)

Do check your stainless steel pot after you have been using it for several batches for pitting. Some pots are so thin with stainless they will pit and expose the metal layer underneath. My large canning stainless steel pot was a lot more than $15. Some less expensive ones I have have pitted badly and had to discard them.


----------



## Momsta5 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been looking for a pot, this is really good to know. Thank you! Will head to Ikea tomorrow.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm trying to find a victim .. eeerrr... ride (hehehe) to Ikea here to shop for weirdness ... I love that pot and will grab one or two if I can get there


----------

